# Equestrian-Jumping Individual Finals



## Harewood7 (26 July 2012)

Does anyone know the best way to sell 2/4 Cat A Individual Show Jumping tickets for Weds 8 August? I may use 2 and sell 2 or sell all 4. Two of my family are unable to go.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

I want to go! Ive been looking for tickets for ages! Can you sell them? Or can I meet up and come in with you ect? I am desperate to go!


----------



## Harewood7 (26 July 2012)

Hi, As you may or may not be aware selling olympic tickets to a third party is not permitted. I will probably have to go through the arduous process of selling them back to the official seller. I am only allowed to sell them to a friend.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

Sucks. Ive seen some people selling them to people and all going in with the seller, as their name is on the tickets. I have found a website but no idea how legit it is. Im totally gutted I applied for tickets every time with no luck.


----------



## Lami (26 July 2012)

Theres some tickets up now!!!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

I know but when you request it comes back there is none, at any day, time and price!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

oo its just changed!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

Now the site wont load


----------



## Harewood7 (26 July 2012)

Only tickets for the 4 August... now none available at all


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

Indeed, think I give up  stupid olympics


----------



## Sleighfarer (26 July 2012)

Harewood7 said:



			Hi, As you may or may not be aware selling olympic tickets to a third party is not permitted. I will probably have to go through the arduous process of selling them back to the official seller. I am only allowed to sell them to a friend.
		
Click to expand...

How is it arduous to sell them back to Logog? You just press a button.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

Also I didnt think you could sell them to friends unless you go too, which means you can sell them to anyone as long as you go too with your ticket and go as a group for the card check.


----------



## lula (26 July 2012)

Harewood7 said:



			Does anyone know the best way to sell 2/4 Cat A Individual Show Jumping tickets for Weds 8 August? I may use 2 and sell 2 or sell all 4. Two of my family are unable to go.

Click to expand...




Harewood7 said:



			Hi, As you may or may not be aware selling olympic tickets to a third party is not permitted. I will probably have to go through the arduous process of selling them back to the official seller. I am only allowed to sell them to a friend.
		
Click to expand...


bit confused.
the OP start a thread asking how to sell her tickets then in the very next post state that it wasnt permitted when someone expressed interest

have i missed something or is this a contradiction?


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 July 2012)

I am confused too, I am looking for tickets and got my hopes up!


----------

